# Lingenfelter Supercharger



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

Own a 2005 GTO and looking to upgrade performance.
Have not seen any superchargers for the 2005 GTO excpet for the Lingenfelter package which just came out. Has anybody had any experience with Lingenfelter and does it look like a reasonable package? 

I think they're talking about 560hp minus 17% for an at wheel HP of 465hp. They also recommend a new thermostat and their Cool air intake. Fully installed around $9,000.

I heard that both Vortec and Magnuson have developed a supercharger but are in testing. Actually I think Lingenfelter is using a Magnuson Supercharger.

Does this look like a solid package or should I hold out for more supercharger entries? At this point you still need to ship the car to Fort Wayne Indiana to have the work done.

What type of 1/4 mile gains could I expect?
Appreciate any feedback, options etc..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

hey Mike, welcome to the GTOForum!

I am assuming since you quoted 17% that your an auto. Correct me if I am wrong.

check out Tom's site, www.tbyrne.com and you will see there are a plethora of options available to ya. magnuson has an 05 kit, as does ProCharger, Vortech, and even STS turbo has a kit.

As for the gains, adding another 150hp is roughly a second so you can expect to go from a 13.0 car to a predicted 11.9, which aint a bad deal!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Lingenfelter s/c package is a Magnacharger with their name on the package.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

and another $4000 added to the price.......


----------

